# NBA Playoff and "Better Off Ted"



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

If the NBA Playoff doesn't go to a 7th game, a couple of new "Better Off Ted" episodes will be broadcast on the 17th. 

Something similar happened last year when the World Series ended early. New episodes of some series were shown, but did not get into the guide until too late for most.

"Better Off Ted" fans should keep this in mind -- the guide might still show a play-off game even if there is none. So a manual recording set up or forcing a daily call just before prime time might be in order.

Or has TiVo come up with a solution to this issue?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Just record game 7, either you get it or you delete it


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought BOT was dead. Are these just unaired episodes they had left in the can or has the show been resurrected?


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Just record game 7, either you get it or you delete it


Unless there is no Game 7 and Tivo _does_ learn there is none and deschedules it. Better plan: Manual Recording.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

solutionsetc said:


> I thought BOT was dead. Are these just unaired episodes they had left in the can or has the show been resurrected?


Unaired. These are the last two.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

My Time-Warner DVR has Better Off Ted scheduled on Thursday 6-17, But at 7pm (Which would be the pregame, not the 8pm game time) THey show no game scheduled, it has 4 episodes of Cougar Town from 8-10pm.
Do they know something we dont?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

so, when do they air if game 7 is not needed?

Thursday 7 to 8 EST?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> so, when do they air if game 7 is not needed?
> 
> Thursday 7 to 8 EST?


EST?

It's DT now in most of the country. I can never remember how it translates back and forth.

But according to to the post before yours, it will be 7-8 CDT, which would be 8-9 EDT. Is that 7-8 EST or 9-10 EST?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> My Time-Warner DVR has Better Off Ted scheduled on Thursday 6-17, But at 7pm (Which would be the pregame, not the 8pm game time) THey show no game scheduled, it has 4 episodes of Cougar Town from 8-10pm.
> Do they know something we dont?


TiVos assume the "if necessary" games will be. Many cable DVRs assume they won't.

If there is a game, we'll still get Jimmy Kimmel and the pregame show in that hour.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> EST?
> 
> It's DT now in most of the country. I can never remember how it translates back and forth.
> 
> But according to to the post before yours, it will be 7-8 CDT, which would be 8-9 EDT. Is that 7-8 EST or 9-10 EST?


 I did a manual record from 7-10...I think that covers it for me ...I had no idea I stumbled into a cancelled/not renewed sore spot


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cel-tics!
CEL-TICS!
*CEL-TICS!*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dang you, Boston Celtics!

DANG YOU TO HECK!!!


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Rats.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Ive been waiting for these to air. I hope they pick another time to air them.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I cannot find a release date for Better Off Ted - Second Season DVD but I bet the two episodes show up on that.


----------



## catbird (Jun 18, 2010)

I had no idea there were any unaired BOT episodes. I really hope they're aired.
That show deserved so much better.


----------

